# Cheap 6" recessed fixtures



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Halo, Elco. Cheap and they work.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup. Halo H7. Any cheaper and you bid it too low. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Cheap*

To me there is a world of difference between CHEAP, and Reasonably Priced. If possible, I would have the owner pick out and supply the fixtures. Install time will differ depending on the fixture.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Halo H7 is looking perfect!

Owner is a friend - yeah I know. . .


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> To me there is a world of difference between CHEAP, and Reasonably Priced. If possible, I would have the owner pick out and supply the fixtures. Install time will differ depending on the fixture.


There is no way I would let the owner pick out and supply recessed lights

-You would loose your mark up
-You would be stuck installing commercial electric crap or some other really cheap POS cans that would lengthen your install time
-ETC ETC ETC

Never let the customer supply his own recessed lights :no:


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow a fellow IATSE brother! I'm local 107. And yes, Halo H7ICAT.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Halos are also nice because they clip right onto grid bars.


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Halos are also nice because they clip right onto grid bars.


Are they a little loosey goosey fully extended out to 24"? I think that they have the best nail hanger. The Nora and Elco one's suck pretty bad.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Halos are also nice because they clip right onto grid bars.


Yeah I saw that was content. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Halos are also nice because they clip right onto grid bars.


They will make the ceiling tile sag from the weight.

I always cut "corner bead" 23" long, cut off the end of the fixture bars, and let the weight of the fixture rest on the corner bead.

The ceiling tile will never sag :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*cheap six*



robnj772 said:


> There is no way I would let the owner pick out and supply recessed lights
> 
> -You would loose your mark up
> -You would be stuck installing commercial electric crap or some other really cheap POS cans that would lengthen your install time
> ...


You mentioned in your original post that you are new to doing this type of work. If you know the answers why did you ask the question? If you HAVE done a lot of this kind of work then you HAVE to know that for the most part cheap parts usually take longer to install. If you are doing a commercial job does your boss know that you are undermining him? If you are doing a job for a (friend) why should you choose to go cheap? If it is not a friend why would you not show a brochure to him if you want the mark up. At least then, you would have no one to blame but yourself if you misjudged the labor?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess it depends on how many, but if we're talking about a lot of cans I wouldn't want the homeowner, on their own, to supply the cans. 
In general that is.
A lot of variables do and can come into play. But in general, let em pick out the fixtures all day long, cans, not so much.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> They will make the ceiling tile sag from the weight.


Not when you install a seismic wire.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> You mentioned in your original post that you are new to doing this type of work. If you know the answers why did you ask the question? If you HAVE done a lot of this kind of work then you HAVE to know that for the most part cheap parts usually take longer to install. If you are doing a commercial job does your boss know that you are undermining him? If you are doing a job for a (friend) why should you choose to go cheap? If it is not a friend why would you not show a brochure to him if you want the mark up. At least then, you would have no one to blame but yourself if you misjudged the labor?


 
:001_huh: where did I say that?

I think you got me confused with the OP or something

If this was my job I woudn't have posted a question such as this one I would have just installed Halo or Juno and been done already


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> They will make the ceiling tile sag from the weight.
> 
> I always cut "corner bead" 23" long, cut off the end of the fixture bars, and let the weight of the fixture rest on the corner bead.
> 
> The ceiling tile will never sag :thumbsup:


They never touch the tile. All the weight hangs on the grid bars. IMO the tie wires is only there for safety.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Cheapo*



robnj772 said:


> :001_huh: where did I say that?
> 
> I think you got me confused with the OP or something
> 
> If this was my job I woudn't have posted a question such as this one I would have just installed Halo or Juno and been done already


Seven posts prior but if I misunderstood...my bad. Sometimes on these posts it sounds as if someone is doing a SIDE job; Typically, you should have the owner check out the type of fixture or you will be stuck because the illumination was not what they expected. Markup is good to get but I'd rather get my labor on a side job than to guess what MADAM wanted exactly.


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Halo all the way. Here in Atlanta 6" halo recessed lights are less than 6 bucks a piece.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

6" Halo with baffle trim and BR30 bulb $ 11.56. It doesn't get any better than that. Is it just me or are those nails just too hard? I bend or break the nails alot more than I think I should.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Seven posts prior but if I misunderstood...my bad. Sometimes on these posts it sounds as if someone is doing a SIDE job; Typically, you should have the owner check out the type of fixture or you will be stuck because the illumination was not what they expected. Markup is good to get but I'd rather get my labor on a side job than to guess what MADAM wanted exactly.


Say what?
"There is no way I would let the owner pick out and supply recessed lights

-You would loose your mark up
-You would be stuck installing commercial electric crap or some other really cheap POS cans that would lengthen your install time
-ETC ETC ETC"



Never let the customer supply his own recessed lights :no: "

Is all I said ,how did you get side job and all that from my post?????
I still have no idea what the hell your talking about but whatever..... :blink:

What would the customer be checking out? They tell you they want 30 recessed lights with white baffle trims ,that is what they get.

In this case a recessed light is a recessed light.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't sweat it, rob. Riveter's on crack.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

When did H7ICAT cans go from square to round? :blink:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

amptech said:


> Don't sweat it, rob. Riveter's on crack.


Yea no kidding is it the RANDOM use of CAPS that gives it away? :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to use Halo all the time but now I am moving towards Lightolier Lytecaster 6" because you save quite a bit of time installing the trims and far less problems with getting the bulbs to remain straight inside the trim.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I used to use Halo all the time but now I am moving towards Lightolier Lytecaster 6" because you save quite a bit of time installing the trims and far less problems with getting the bulbs to remain straight inside the trim.


I agree but halo works better with a ceiling tile grid

I only buy new work lightolier with NAILS the screws strip easily and I would rather hammer nails then put up with thier cheap screws

Old work halo wins hands down,old work lightolier are a major PITA


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Halo is much more expensive then the cheaper crappier cans, but what you lose in initial cost you gain in labor, these cans are quick, convenient and easy to work with. Halo all the way!


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

arni19 said:


> Halo is much more expensive then the cheaper crappier cans, but what you lose in initial cost you gain in labor, these cans are quick, convenient and easy to work with. Halo all the way!


I also like halo cans.
They are good Cans.Also like Juno.
I despise utili tech, I find these mean to work


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> There is no way I would let the owner pick out and supply recessed lights
> 
> -You would loose your mark up
> -You would be stuck installing commercial electric crap or some other really cheap POS cans that would lengthen your install time
> ...


If my profit was dependent on mark up on fixtures. Im not making enough money.


----------

